# Common Tyranid Units



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

It has come to my attention that i end up helping a lot of the new tyranid players and saying the same thing so here i am making a tactica to help you guys out :victory: . I think all of these units should be included in every army and I'm going to help tell you how to use them.

*The Horde (Troops)*

The Genestealer

I shall start off with genestealers,they are a very useful tyranid unit that I suggest in all armies.Since 5th edition most people moan about how rending claws got "nerfed" , well they did.However in my opinion they got a huge buff as feeder tendrils became something tyranid players can not refuse. Rerolls to hit for their price? Also do not overlook the fact that they buff the other units in 2".
This is very effective when a unit of gaunts assault a unit being assaulted by genestealers.A good sized unit will be 16 however considering their role you could say about 6-9 at best.2 attacks each on the charge and you now have a lot of attacks that now get rerolls to hit! They maybe S3 but the amount of attacks that hit will make that poor strength all but disappear.
A lot of people used to give them extended carapace which once again has changed since 5th edition. It is now only effective on a unit that is with a Broodlord and even then you don't need it due to cover or outflanking.These days instead of using a buffed up carapace you chuck a gaunt in the way a tadaa a 4+ cover save or a dead gaunt.Scything talons i see sometimes but they are not worth their points as the genestealer is already quite expensive.Scuttlers has once again been buffed in 5th ed as your genestealers can now outflank.This is very effective against tau and guard or any other situation in which you are facing a static army.Or in dawn of war you could even grab a first turn charge if you use the scout move instead of outflanking. Next is toxin sacs which i must say is not worth it price on a stealer as he already has a good strength of 4.I run scuttlers and feeder tendrils as they have some very tactical advantages.

Just remember a genestealer is expensive so don't go mad and only buy the necessary upgrades.

The Humble Gaunt

These guys should 100% be in every army as they are the embodiment of tyranids.These guys are what really makes tyranids a horde army.
Lets begin , don't ever ever ever give them any form of biomorph,they increase the little guys points and you don't want that.
I am going to give a special mention to without numbers.It is simply a method of reducing the size of your army without you knowing.Most people like the idea of the unit respawning. Here's where things get hairy.The unit will obviously be out of synapse range and will thus immediately flee towards the nearest synapse creature if you still have one alive (in which case they will leg it off the board) . Ask yourself this very simple question "how and why did they die" if they did get butchered there is actually nothing wrong with this as long as they were shielding a unit and the unit they were protecting is now happily munching through your opponents army.That is what a gaunt's job is and when he respawns on the table edge guess what he's not doing? Shielding a unit. And it will take him 2-4 turns to even get in the right place which will probably have meant the game has ended.
Most of all it is an expensive upgrade , cheap units don't like expensive upgrades.
Which weapon? For me there is only one gun a gaunt should have and this is the fleshborer.Its got strength which is vital and best of all you get the legendary tyranid rule which is "living ammunition".This means you get rerolls to wound which makes the S4 even better.Out of the 3 guns it is the most average.Where the spinefist has accuracy but not strength the fleshborer has strength , where the devourer has range and a poor strength (2 which is just ****) the fleshborer has more strength and a much better AP and is also cheaper.
Gaunts need to be in big number of at least 15-25 this makes them an effective shield fo the other units.Their primary role is to protect the genestealers and any other unit for that matter.
The most enjoyable thing about them is how many you can field. Ironically seeing how quickly they die is also quite amusing.Also the thought of one firing a bug half the size of your fist into the enemy and then eat them alive is a nasty thought.Tyranids fleshborers fire pacman.

The Hormagaunt

For me this is a very "iffy" unit as they are quite expensive for their profile. Personally i don't like to include them , genestealers are far more durable and better VS tanks and MEQ's and even TEQ , they also have the same amount of attacks.
Their main strength is their speed , fleet of foot and leaping go along way it is also what they have which genestealers do not.
They should always have biomorphs otherwise they are pants.Toxin sacs is good and a must , so is both adrenal gland upgrades.
This makes them expensive but it does improve their effectiveness in combat considerably.On the charge you are getting 3 S4 attacks each at WS5 and I5 have that up the bottom of your power armour!!
They should be protected by gaunts so that they don't get shot,or they can be used as a suicidal 1st wave.

For their price they are not worth it , you would be much better investing your points in genestealers.I now have loads of these guys sitting around because a genestealer is simply better.Since 5th edition genestealers have become better than these guys which is sad to see these guys get left at home but at the end of the day they are still a nice model.

*Synapse Creatures*

These guys are the life blood of the tyranid army and help keep everything in order.The rule itself is incredibly unique preventing instant death and giving units in 12" the ability to be fearless.

The Hive Tyrant

I never leave home without this guy.He's invaluable in any army and is just so effective at what he does!
For equipment there are 2 main variants , these are the flyrant and your standard foot tyrant.Each have different play styles.
The flyrant , is a hive tyrant with wings.This guys job is far more aggresive than the foot slogger variant.There are 2 variants of the flyrant.They are the dakka flyrant which has toxin sacs , enhanced senses and 2 TL devourers.There is the CC variant which simply has 2 scything talons and the basic CC gear , which is adrenal glands and toxin sacs.Both need to have warpfield as their role is very daring they need to be able to stay alive.The footslogger has 2 variants . The dakka tyrant again and the gun tyrant which has a barbed strangler and venom cannon with toxin sacs and enhanced senses.Both foot sloggers should have at least 2 tyrant gaurd.By including these you are effectively adding 4 wounds onto him.
His main role is synapse and he does this well due to his durability.And regular pace unless he is winged.In my army he is always the centre of attention as hes so big and threatening.

A tyrant will always be expensive but remeber to keep his biomorphs to a minimum.

A note on the dakka tyrant , this is the primary variant and i would suggest this to everyone above all other variants. The amount of shots this bloke can pull off is enormous.With toxin sacs and enhanced senses(a must when running one of these) you are getting 12 shots at S5.They hit on 3's and get rerolls to wound and hit.Lethal.

As a bonus note , don't ever give a bonesword , lashwhip and venom cannon its just useless and i don't want to go into detail just don't give him this combo.

The Broodlord

I'm not too keen on these guys but they aren't bad.His primary problem is that they are not providing synapse to the rest of the army and are normally aimed at like a man with a target on hit face.
He can be accompanied by genestealers and has to be.For his biomorphs the only ones that are worth it are feeder tendrils (bring these and the rest of the unit doesn't have to take them as he provides them with the bonus) , flesh hooks as when you are infiltrating you will most likely hit some guys that are camping in cover.And finally toxin sacs which makes him S6 which means he wounds marines on 2's and kills imperial commanders instantly.
His role is daring and suicidal even for a nid.He is in a unit which will at best have a 4+ armour which will still get smashed by heavy bolters and once again costs point that could be spent elsewhere.Due to the broodlord being in the unit they can also not make use of fleet of foot , you have to use this guy very smartly otherwise he dies.

The main reason I don't like him is the fact he is expensive and does not provide synapse for the rest of the army when a tyrant does.

Tyranid Warriors

CC or shooty? Tyranid warriors can do it all and always come out on top.Their main job is simply an all-rounder that provides synapse.
For equipment you either run them ranged or CC.Both are good but I run CC because I like the idea of slicing peoples heads off.But then again so is firing 6 blast markers.What ever the case they should be in units of 5-6.
The ranged one has simply toxin sacs, extended carapace , deathspitter and scything talons very simple cheap and does his job.Nobody likes the idea of 5-6 blast markers hurled at them at S6 especially from a tyranid.A word on the "big guns" , venom cannons will never hit and don't fullfil any roll. Also you would have to buy enhanced senses for the whole unit as they must all have the same biomorphs, this is just wasting points as the other warriors don't need it really.A barbed strangler is far to weak on a warrior to do anything.
The CC variant is more expensive but probably kills more and is a bit more effective in the fray.He has both adrenal glands , extended carapace , leaping , toxin sacs ,rending claws and finally scything talons.He can handle most units . They are also closer to other units than the ranged unit.They also keeps genetealers fearless , not to mention how much feeder tendrils would help this unit out.


*Never under estimate the power of feeder tendrills used to help out other units even warriors like help some times!

**The Big Guys*

This is my last section on this tactica (unless you want more) .It is all about 2 units that tyranid players just love.I'm talking about zoanthropes and the cute and cuddly carnifex.This is the part where the legendary bad anti tank of tyranids becomes far less apparent.

The Zoanthrope (Brains!!)

The most unusual of all tyranid creatures.The model is fantastic.His rules are fantastic.Why would you not want to include this guy?
Now using this guys is pretty much straight forward , give him warp blast and synapse and Bobs you uncle! His main roll is to provides heavy fire support and is once again to be a valuable synapse creature.The dispersed shot version of warp blast is really the only way to shoot with this guy as its just so nasty against MEQ's.The focussed shot is far less effective.It requires a psychic check to use (i know hes LD10 but what happens when you do muck it up?).Next you have roll to hit.You won't hit with that many. The dispersed shot is thus more effective as you will actually hit with this thing.

A word of advice on using this fella , he comes with toxic miasma.Wierd.Yet useful as when he is assaulted by say?Assault marines.Instead of needing 3's to hit they need 4's.Just remember to pull this out of the hat if they ever get assaulted.

The Carnifex (Brutus Maximus)

In every game i have ever played i have never been let down by my carnifex's.They always do their job.Which is? Kill things.
I'm going to have separate this into a few different sections as carnifex's are the most diverse tyranid unit in the game. BTW never give carnifex's toxin sacs.

The Gun Fex

This guy simply has enhanced senses , a barbed strangler and a venom cannon.Some people call him a sniper fex but the problem is with this is that he never hits like a sniper  so we call him a gun fex. This guy is my favourite variation of the carnifex because he does a lot of things in the army.
His primary role is anti tank. Anti tank I hear you yell? Well a carnifex with a venom cannon is very effective against tanks even if he can't kill one (as venom cannons can only glance unless shooting at an open topped vehicle) .His primary role is to stop the damn tank shooting.At S10 this isn't hard. While the tank is stunned every turn (almost) the other guys (tyrants, stealers,CC fex's, lictors) will be able to happily march up to the tank and kill it.The new 5th edition rule of attack the rear armour means genestealers can now rip a leman russ apart!!.The barbed strangler means he can have a S8 weapon that can penetrate armour. But when there is no tank to stun it is a devastating gun to use. Large S8 marker that causes pinning.Fun.Imagine that on a unit of nobz!

Rememberwhile your opponent will pull a smug face :so_happy: when you don't blow up the tank.He will most likely laugh at you cause all you did was stun it.Take this in your stride.This is what hes supposed to do.If the tank is not firing its not killing your army simple as that.

Dakka Fex (Fire Support Anyone?)

This guy has 2 TL devourers and enhanced senses.He only 113 points which is fairly cheap for a fex. Do you remember how crap i said devourers on guants were? This guy picks up the gun and turns it into a monster!!Rather like himself. Two of these guns (this is what you give him) on him will give you a total of 8 S6 shots! If this weren't enough they are twin linked and have living ammunition.This means that you get rerolls to wound and hit!
As the title suggests his primary role is fire support.I don't need to go into detail about this as the gun pretty much explains itself.He shoots infantry and kills them.

Ninja Fex

This is the only CC fex I would ever include.And i don't include him anyway.Some people use CC carnifex's because they like to rip people apart.The simple problem with him is basic psychology.Theres a great big "thing" running towards me , what should i do? Shoot it ! They simply draw far too much fire-power for their own good. That's why i only run ranged fex's.However there are people who want and still use CC fex's so i suppose I shall tell you how to use it.
For me this guy is either an anti tank guy as 4 S9 attacks on the rear armour rolling 2D6 is very nasty.Or he targets massed infantry where they will find it hard to wound him.As a ninja fex he is also not that easy to hit.At 4 attacks he's good at killing most things efficiently.He is very effective at killing units of marines as he makes them WS3 and he is WS4 meaning he hits them on 3's.So much for the emperor's finest.Beware of those power fists.Remember only assault a unit if you know he will live.That one sergeant or whoever that is left in the squad can still nick an objective , you need them dead.
A ninja fex has WS adrenal glands , toxic miasma and 2 sets of scything talons. He can also be brought a elite choice in 1500+ points.
I don't recommend this guy as he's CC.But if you really want to include him go ahead.But i will say this now that ranged carnifex's are the way forward.

Boom Fex

This is a rare fex as he does his job well but only against horde armies so he's not good if you are going to face lots of different armies like marines.
For his gear you have a barbed strangler and scything talons , hes cheap enough to be brought as an elite choice in 1500+.
This guy is very easy to use just aim at some infantry and fire.This guy is only effective against guard and orks and other tyranid players.
I'm sorry for the lack of info on this guy but he is just very easy to use and understand.
Cheap.Big Boom.Kills Horde.

*Also here is a list to have a look at.It is balanced and does its job. I hope some of you even make this the list you use as its very solid.Its 1500 points.*



*HQ-432*

Hive Tyrant - 217
2 twin linked devourers
Enhanced senses
Toxin sacs
2 tyrant guard
Flesh hooks (all)

5 Warriors - 215
Leaping
Rending Claws
Scything talons
Adrenal glands (WS+I)
Extended carapace
Toxin sacs

*Troops-612*

15 termagants -90
flesh borers

15 termagants -90
flesh borers

15 termagants -90
flesh borers

6 Genestealers -102
Feeder tendrils

6 Genestealers-120
Feeder tendrils
Scuttlers

6 Genestealers-120
Feeder tendrils
Scuttlers

*Heavy Support-456*

3 Zoanthropes-195
Synapse creature
Warp field
Warp Blast

Carnifex-113
Enhanced senses
2 Twin linked devourers

Carnifex-148
Enhanced senses
Venom cannon
Barbed strangler

*Total-1500*


----------



## nolalon (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info,


----------

